
A Review of Google's Colab and CoCalc for Collaborative Data Science - williamstein
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2019/08/18/a-review-of-googles-colab-and-cocalc-for-collaborative-data-science/#4ded4ec36f02
======
linkerzx
"Colab is still a relatively closed environment; at one point, I wanted to add
a Python package and couldn't" \- quite a big drawback for a data-science
tool. CoCalc seems interesting though.

